# CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Hi Leute,

die CPU von meinen PC wird ziemlich schnell relativ warm: beim Zocken ist sie eigentlich dauerhaft zwischen 75°C und 90°C. Wenn ich prime95 laufen lasse, werden die 90°C innerhalb der ersten 20 s überschritten.
Ist das normal?
Desweiteren ist der PC unter Last auch relativ laut.

Ich freue mich über Vorschläge 

Die verwendete Hardware:
 * CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (mit Boxed Kühler)
 * Grafik: Asus GeForce GTX 960 STRIX OC Edition 
 * Gehäuselüfter: be quiet! BQT T12025-LR-2 Shadow Wings Low-Speed Lüfter 120mm
 * Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4
 * Gehäuse: SST-SG13B-Q Sugo
 * Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix

Zur Veranschaulichung des Aufbaus noch ein paar Bilder:

rechte Seite:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





linke Seite: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Talhuber (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Hi, wenn das Bild Nummer eins die Ansicht in das Innenleben von Deinem Tower ist, dann verstehe ich das: der Hitzestau ist ja schon vorprogrammiert; organisiere Dir ein richtiges Gehäuse wo das Material Luft hat und schmeiss den Boxed-Kühler über den Jordan - das kannst Du doch Diesem Prozi nicht antun - Gruß Tal...


----------



## Haligia (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



> Die CPU von meinen PC wird ziemlich schnell relativ warm: beim Zocken ist sie eigentlich dauerhaft zwischen 75°C und 90°C. Wenn ich prime95 laufen lasse, werden die 90°C innerhalb der ersten 20 s überschritten.
> Ist das normal?



Cube Gehäuse + Boxed Kühler = schlechte Kühlung. 

Die warme Luft staut sich schnell, was auch die höheren Temps resultiert. Das ist bei deinem Rechner völlig normal...



> Desweiteren ist der PC unter Last auch relativ laut



Da die Temperaturen steigen drehen die Lüfter auch hoch um die Komponenten besser zu kühlen... 



> Ich freue mich über Vorschläge



Muss es unbedingt so ein winziges Case sein? Wenn nicht wäre ein Gehäusewechsel + neuer CPU Kühler eine gute Lösung um Temps und Lautstärke wieder runter zu bekommen.  Selbst mit dem Boxed Kühler hast du noch 2-3cm Platz bis zum Netzteil.. Da passt garkein Custom CPU Kühler rein bzw nur sehr flache...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Die Probleme liegen hier doch auf der Hand.

1. Boxed Lüfter = Schrott
2. Cube Gehäuse = schlechter bis gar kein Airflow
3. Netzteil ohne CM = Überflüssige Kabel die im Gehäuse rumfliegen

Das Hauptproblem sind aber definitiv Punkt 1 und 2. Da du in deinem Gehäuse keinen vernünftigen CPU Kühler unter bekommst, wirst du da nicht viel machen können.

Ich habe selber ein Cube Gehäuse, allerdings würde ich sowas für nie mehr als HTPC Sachen benutzen. Für Gaming Systeme gibt es weitaus bessere kleine Gehäuse als Cube´s. Selbst meine kleine AMD APU mit Raijintek Zelos Kühler kommt schon in die 60 Gard Region. Da wundern mich die Temperaturen bei dir nicht, da du ja auf engstem Raum auch noch eine Grafikkarte mit drin hast.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Talhuber schrieb:


> organisiere Dir ein richtiges Gehäuse wo das Material Luft hat





Haligia schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt so ein winziges Case sein?


Danke für die schnellen Antworten, aber das Gehäuse muss so winzig sein, da der PC seinen Standort häufig wechselt, ein Gehäusewechsel kommt also nicht in Frage.
(Sorry, das hab ich beim Erstellen des Threads vergessen)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Dann wäre eher die Idee, auf ein anderes kleines Case zu gehen. Aber im aktuellen Zustand wirst du es nicht schaffen, weniger Temperaturen zu erreichen.
Die Gründe wurden ja schon angesprochen.
Aber es gibt auch andere mITX-Gehäuse, welche ein besseren Luftfluss haben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Dann wäre der Gedanke Nr.3 von @wolfpac ne Überlegung wert. Vollmodulares NT + neuen CPU-Kühler sollten helfen.
Ansonsten das Case auf Eis stellen 
Gruß T.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Dann wäre der Gedanke Nr.3 von @wolfpac ne Überlegung wert. Vollmodulares NT + neuen CPU-Kühler sollten helfen.
> Ansonsten das Case auf Eis stellen
> Gruß T.



Was für ein CPU-Kühler wäre denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## Chimera (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Ã¼berhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Guck dir mal das Bitfenix Prodigy an, welches mein Kollege für seine LAN und Ferientrips besorgt hat. Ist für mITX, aber 1) bissel grösser alss o manch anderes und 2) ist es innen gut aufgeteilt, so dass man ne gute Kühlung hat. Zudem kann man selbst recht hohe Kühler montieren. Ansonsten haben es ja meine Vorredner schon gut erläutert, in solchen Gehäusen muss man halt leider Gottes doch mit etwas mehr Abwärme leben als in nem Tower. Es gibt zwar auch potentere Kühler für mITX, aber die echt grossen haben dann wieder ein Problem mit der Graka, wenn der Sockel nahe am Slot liegt. Der Thermalright AXP-100 ist z.B. für CPUs bis 125W ausgelegt und recht flach, passt aber eben nicht bei jedem Brett, wenn man noch ne Graka nutzt: AXP - 100 Muscle | Kuhler | Thermalright.de oder der AXP-200: AXP - 200 Muscle | Kuhler | Thermalright.de. Vorteil eines solchen Kühlers vs dem boxed: du kannst den Lüfter umgedreht montieren, so dass er absuagt und nicht bläst und so zusammen mit dem Netzteillüfter die Kühlung betreibt. Kann zwar vorkommen, dass dann halt das Netzteil bissel lauter wird, aber dafür sollt es kühler bleiben.
Ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment kann natürlich auch hilfreich sein, da du dann effektiv nur die Kabel am Netzteil hast, welche auch benötigt werden.  Du siehst, Optimierungspotenzial hast du in einigen Bereichen 

Edit: Guck, hier kannst du mal sehen, wie es in nem Prodigy mit HW aussieht: Test: Bitfenix Prodigy Gehause. Etwas grösser, aber dank Tragegriff auch noch gut für den Transport geeignet: Bitfenix Survivor. Ist halt bissel grösser als das Prodigy, doch dafür halt auch bissel luftiger innen und bietet mehr Platz für HW.  Übrigens, gibt auch grosse Tower, die transporttauglich sind  Musst nur mal das Cosmos SE von CoolerMaster angucken, das hat auch Tragegriffe oben. Leider kostet das Teil sehr viel und ist doch recht gross...


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Was für ein CPU-Kühler wäre denn zu empfehlen?


Der könnte passen:be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Topblow Kühler
Gruß T.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Der Kühler ist nicht das Problem 

Eher das Case


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Ã¼berhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Chimera schrieb:


> Guck dir mal das Bitfenix Prodigy an, welches mein Kollege für seine LAN und Ferientrips besorgt hat. Ist für mITX, aber 1) bissel grösser als o manch anderes und 2) ist es innen gut aufgeteilt, so dass man ne gute Kühlung hat. Zudem kann man selbst recht hohe Kühler montieren. Ansonsten haben es ja meine Vorredner schon gut erläutert, in solchen Gehäusen muss man halt leider Gottes doch mit etwas mehr Abwärme leben als in nem Tower. Es gibt zwar auch potentere Kühler für mITX, aber die echt grossen haben dann wieder ein Problem mit der Graka, wen nder Sockel nahe am Slot liegt. Der Thermalright AXP-100 ist z.B. für CPUs bis 125W ausgelegt und recht flach, passt aber eben nicht bei jedem Brett, wenn man noch ne Graka nutzt: AXP - 100 Muscle | Kuhler | Thermalright.de oder der AXP-200: AXP - 200 Muscle | Kuhler | Thermalright.de. Vorteil eines solchen Kühlers vs dem boxed: du kannst den Lüfter umgedreht montieren, so dass er absuagt und nicht bläst und so zusammen mit dem Netzteillüfter die Kühlung betreibt. Kann zwar vorkommen, dass dann halt das Netzteil bissel lauter wird, aber dafür sollt es kühler bleiben.




Das Bitfenix Prodigy ist leider schon ziemlich groß (da passt mein jetziges case mehr als 2mal rein ^^)
Danke für die Lüfter-Vorschläge, ich werd mal schauen, ob das bei meinem Board (Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix) reinpassen könnte.

Edit: also der AXP-200 passt auf jedenfall nicht rein (höhenmäßig)


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Der könnte passen:be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Topblow Kühler
> Gruß T.


bläßt der dann nicht in die falsche Richtung (ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus)


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Von der Oberseite des Mainboard bis zur Unterseite des Netzteils sind es 69 mm.
Der AXP - 100 Muscle hat die Abmaße: 121 x 105 x 58 mm
Die Graka ist bei meinem Mainboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz am Rand.
Demnach müsste der Kühler passen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> bläßt der dann nicht in die falsche Richtung (ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus)


Du kannst den Quirl drehen, genauso wie beim AXP-100 M 
Gruß T.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

ok, gut zu wissen, aber leider ist der be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Topblow Kühler mit 75 mm zu hoch


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Der Pallas könnte passen Raijintek Pallas Topblow Kühler - Hardware,


----------



## Chimera (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Ã¼berhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Guck mal hier rein, da kannst du sehen, wie diese Leutz es mit deinem Case gemacht haben: ITX-Special: Funf extrem kompakte Grafikkarten im Praxistest. Mit einiges an Optimierung und Anpassung könntest du evtl.(!) noch was rauskitzeln, aber Wunder darfst du da wirklich nicht erwarten (das Case ist eher für HTPS gedacht, wo man die IGPU nutzt und/oder eher sehr sparsame CPUs, die wenig Wärme abgeben). Da kannst du sehen, was sie wie gemacht haben, um für ne halbwegs gute Kühlung zu sorgen. Nuuuur stellt sich mir halt die Frage: was kommt teurer, ein neues etwas grösseres Case oder Anpassungen an CPU Kühler, Netzteil, etc.  Da in der Review kannst du auch gut sehen, wieviel ein modulares Netzteil ausmacht, wobei man bei nem SFX Netzteil halt eh auch wieder mit Einschränkungen leben muss (z.T. deutlich kleinerer Lüfter als bei ATX), dafür aber auch bissel Platz spart (wobei das Strider SFX ja kein schlechtes ist).
Fazit: um alles kühl zu halten, wirst du da wohl fast schon auf Durchzug stellen müssen, sprich ne steife Brise soll durch den Brotkasten blasen, was halt je nach Lüfis dan nwiederum bissel...hörbarer sein könnt


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Der Pallas könnte passen Raijintek Pallas Topblow Kühler - Hardware,



nicht wenn ich nur 69 mm von der Oberseite des Mainboard bis zur Unterseite des Netzteils habe (der CPU mit Sockel wird ja wohl auch noch n paar mm brauchen)


----------



## RawRob (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

In dem Häuschen würde mir auch warm werden. 
Ich schließe mich den anderen an. Ein etwas größeres Gehäuse und einen stärkeren Kühler.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> nicht wenn ich nur 69 mm von der Oberseite des Mainboard bis zur Unterseite des Netzteils habe (der CPU mit Sockel wird ja wohl auch noch n paar mm brauchen)



Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt mal Gedanken über ein anderes Case machen. Weil noch flachere gute Kühler gibt es nicht (zumindest wüsste ich keinen).


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Viel größer darf das Gehäuse halt nicht werden, sonst passt es nicht mehr gscheit aufs Fahrrad  (Ich freue mich natürlich trotzdem über Vorschläge, die entsprechend klein sind)
demnach bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit eines stärkeren Lüfters


----------



## Chimera (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Hier, so sieht es mit dem Pallas in dem Case aus. Passt schon, aber man muss eben den Lüfi umdrehen, damit er die Luft ins Netzteil bläst und dieses dann alles rauspustet. Wobei die dort, wie in der Review beschrieben, eh ein SFX Netzteil nutzten, drum haben sie wohl etwas mehr Platz als mit nem ATX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt mal Gedanken über ein anderes Case machen. Weil noch flachere gute Kühler gibt es nicht (zumindest wüsste ich keinen).



was wäre mit dem schon genannten AXP - 100 Muscle?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> was wäre mit dem schon genannten AXP - 100 Muscle?



Thermalright macht eigentlich immer recht gute Lüfter, ich denke da kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Solange er passt wäre ja alles in Butter, und besser als der Boxed Lüfter ist er allemal.
Im Test hat er jedenfalls sehr gut abgeschnitten Potenter Kuhlerwinzling fur Mini-Systeme: Thermalright AXP-100

Edit : Den Ratschlag von Chimera würde ich auch mal in Betracht ziehen. Drehe Das Netzteil sodass es beim Abtransport der Wäre mithelfen kann. So hast du quasi einen "Gratislüfter" der die warme Luft der CPU direkt nach draußen befördert.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Ok, vielen Dank für die ganzen guten Ratschläge. (Echt super wie schnell hier so viel geantwortet wird )
Dann werd ich mal schauen, ob der Lüfter auch wirklich passt.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollte ich also den Lüfter von dem Kühler so drehen, dass er noch oben bläßt und Das Netzteil, so dass dessen Lüfter nach unten schaut?
Mit dieser Konfiguration ist dann wohl auch kein Abstand zwischen Kühler und Netzteil nötig. Oder doch?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Genau, CPU Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen und das Netzteil drehen sodass der Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler hängt. Ein Spalt zwischen beiden Lüftern sollte aber trotzdem da sein, was ja bei dem AXP - 100 der Fall wäre.


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

So bekommt der Boxed in der tat keine Luft und Reserven hat er eh nicht. Mit weniger Kabelgewirr könnte man wohl auch eine AIO vorne verbauen. In einem solchen Cube hätte ich auch keine GPU mit Axialgebläse verbaut, sondern eine mit Referenzlüfter, die die Wärme nach draußen befördert.

Edit:
Und du solltest unbedingt überall, wo keine Filter verbaut sind, welche verbauen, notfalls improvisiert. Sonst verstaubt der PC in Rekordzeit.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> So bekommt der Boxed in der tat keine Luft und Reserven hat er eh nicht. Mit weniger Kabelgewirr könnte man wohl auch eine AIO vorne verbauen. In einem solchen Cube hätte ich auch keine GPU mit Axialgebläse verbaut, sondern eine mit Referenzlüfter, die die Wärme nach draußen befördert.
> 
> Edit:
> Und du solltest unbedingt überall, wo keine Filter verbaut sind, welche verbauen, notfalls improvisiert. Sonst verstaubt der PC in Rekordzeit.


Was ist denn eine AIO?
Ich hab mir damals einfach ne GPU gekauft , die nicht zu lang ist^^
(ja, ich bin ein ziemlicher Noob in diesem Bereich ;P)

Edit: Ich dachte es reicht einen Filter in der "Einsaugöffnung" zu haben


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Genau, CPU Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen und das Netzteil drehen sodass der Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler hängt. Ein Spalt zwischen beiden Lüftern sollte aber trotzdem da sein, was ja bei dem AXP - 100 der Fall wäre.



So, ich hab jetzt meinen PC auseinandergefriemelt:
der Sockel mit CPU misst nochmal 7-9mm, das heißt zwischen Oberseite CPU und Unterseite Netzteil bleiben noch 60-62mm.
Da der Kühler 58mm hoch ist, bleibt ein Spalt von 2-4mm. Ist das genug?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt meinen PC auseinandergefriemelt:
> der Sockel mit CPU misst nochmal 7-9mm, das heißt zwischen Oberseite CPU und Unterseite Netzteil bleiben noch 60-62mm.
> Da der Kühler 58mm hoch ist, bleibt ein Spalt von 2-4mm. Ist das genug?



Ja wie gesagt ein Spalt reicht schon aus, also sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Ich dachte ich frag lieber nochmal nach, da die Größe eines Spaltes sehr subjektiv sein kann 
Kühler ist bestellt \0/


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Gut  Eine Rückmeldung wäre nett, wenn du alles eingebaut hast. Ich gehe von einer massiven Verbesserung der CPU Temperatur aus, sowie eine Senkung der Lautstärke unter Last.


----------



## 3lm (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

klar, war geplant 
Vielen Dank nochmal allen hier, das ist echt ne super Community hier. (Ich hätte eigentlich erst morgen mit überhaupt einer Antwort gerechnet )


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

n bisschen OT:
Dürfen sich das Netzteil und die Backplate der Graka berühren?
Ich hatte bis jetzt kleine Gumminoppen dazwischen, aber dadurch verzieht sich, wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe, das ganze Gehäuse.
Hier noch ein Bild dazu:


----------



## Fatal Justice (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine AIO?
> Ich hab mir damals einfach ne GPU gekauft , die nicht zu lang ist^^
> (ja, ich bin ein ziemlicher Noob in diesem Bereich ;P)
> 
> Edit: Ich dachte es reicht einen Filter in der "Einsaugöffnung" zu haben



AIO ist eine "all in One" Wasserkühlung.
Überall wo Luftarmut herrscht zieht Luft nach. Das NT saugt ungefilterte Luft oben an, ebenso die GPU aus dem Seitenteil. Falls dort nichts vorgesehen ist,  würde ich unbedingt Filter davor verbauen.


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> AIO ist eine "all in One" Wasserkühlung.
> Überall wo Luftarmut herrscht zieht Luft nach. Das NT saugt ungefilterte Luft oben an, ebenso die GPU aus dem Seitenteil. Falls dort nichts vorgesehen ist,  würde ich unbedingt Filter davor verbauen.


Eine Wasserkühlung ist mir glaub n bisschen zu viel gefrickel.
Ich dachte meine GPU bläßt die Luft raus?


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung ist mir glaub n bisschen zu viel gefrickel.
> Ich dachte meine GPU bläßt die Luft raus?



AIOs sind nix gefrickel, sind meist sogar etwas unkomplizierter als Lufkühler, wenn man nicht grad sieben linke Hände hat  Hab den Wechsel anfangs Jahr auch vollzogen, da es mir einfach zu eng um den Sockel rum wurde 
Bzgl. der GPU: alle Kühler mit Axiallüfis verteilen den Grossteil einfach im Gehäuse. Bei Radiallüfis, wie sie bei Referenzmodellen vorkommen (etwa meiner GTX 660), da wird der Grossteil nach draussen geblasen. Klar, sie klingen halt bissel lauter (wobei ich den Rauschton nicht mal störend find), dafür heizen sie weniger das Gehäuse auf.
Und noch zum Netzteil vs Backplate: nun, da wäre es evtl. besser, wenn du anstatt nem ATX halt auf ein SFX Netzteil setzen würdest, welches bissel kleiner ist und somit keinen Kontakt hät. Theoretisch ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn die Backplate das Netzteilgehäuse berührt, doch ich persönlich(!) würd solche Berührungen halt allgemein versuchen zu vermeiden. Man weiss ja nie... 
Und auch wegen den Filtern, da muss dir einfach eins bewusst sein: ein PC Gehäuse ist nicht komplett dicht, es hat überall feine Ritzen und Spalte und bei jeder noch so kleinen Öffnung kann Staub eindringen. Drum ist es sinnvoll, wenn man wenigstens an den grossen Öffnungen Staubfilter einsetzt. Kannst du selber basteln, ist kein Ding oder fertige kaufen (wobei selberbasteln günstiger ist).


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Chimera schrieb:


> AIOs sind nix gefrickel, sind meist sogar etwas unkomplizierter als Lufkühler, wenn man nicht grad sieben linke Hände hat  Hab den Wechsel anfangs Jahr auch vollzogen, da es mir einfach zu eng um den Sockel rum wurde
> Bzgl. der GPU: alle Kühler mit Axiallüfis verteilen den Grossteil einfach im Gehäuse. Bei Radiallüfis, wie sie bei Referenzmodellen vorkommen (etwa meiner GTX 660), da wird der Grossteil nach draussen geblasen. Klar, sie klingen halt bissel lauter (wobei ich den Rauschton nicht mal störend find), dafür heizen sie weniger das Gehäuse auf.
> Und noch zum Netzteil vs Backplate: nun, da wäre es evtl. besser, wenn du anstatt nem ATX halt auf ein SFX Netzteil setzen würdest, welches bissel kleiner ist und somit keinen Kontakt hät. Theoretisch ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn die Backplate das Netzteilgehäuse berührt, doch ich persönlich(!) würd solche Berührungen halt allgemein versuchen zu vermeiden. Man weiss ja nie...
> Und auch wegen den Filtern, da muss dir einfach eins bewusst sein: ein PC Gehäuse ist nicht komplett dicht, es hat überall feine Ritzen und Spalte und bei jeder noch so kleinen Öffnung kann Staub eindringen. Drum ist es sinnvoll, wenn man wenigstens an den grossen Öffnungen Staubfilter einsetzt. Kannst du selber basteln, ist kein Ding oder fertige kaufen (wobei selberbasteln günstiger ist).


So ne AIO sieht echt gut aus, aber das hätte ich wohl damals von Anfang an einbauen müssen ^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> So ne AIO sieht echt gut aus, aber das hätte ich wohl damals von Anfang an einbauen müssen ^^



Ich bezweifle sehr stark das du eine AIO ins Case bekommst. Der Radiator + Lüfter nimmt mehr Platz in Anspruch als dein jetziger Gehäuselüfter. Dann sind da natürlich auch noch die Schläuche, die auch Platz in Anspruch nehmen würden. Meiner Meinung nach kommt für dich eine AIO absolut nicht in Frage, und du bist besser mit dem CPU Luftkühler bedient.


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Wie wäre es den mit der aktuell leistesten AiO Wasserkühlung? Kostet zwar ordentlich, kommt aber auh kleinstem Platz zurecht und sollte den Xeon deutlichst unter 60° kühlen

Be quiet! silent Loop 120mm

Passt überall dort hin wo auch ein 120mm Lüfter Platz hat und reicht für den Xeon mehr als aus.
Die Lüfter übernehmen zudem gern die Aufgabe der rausblasenden Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU Ã¼berhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark das du eine AIO ins Case bekommst. Der Radiator + Lüfter nimmt mehr Platz in Anspruch als dein jetziger Gehäuselüfter. Dann sind da natürlich auch noch die Schläuche, die auch Platz in Anspruch nehmen würden. Meiner Meinung nach kommt für dich eine AIO absolut nicht in Frage, und du bist besser mit dem CPU Luftkühler bedient.



Nun, guckt man sich mal den von mir verlinkten Bericht von Tom's Hardware an, so könnte man evtl. schon nen 120er Radi in die Front pappen. Aber sicher nicht, wenn man ein ATX Netzteil nutzt, da wäre ein SFX fast ein Muss. Zudem wäre wohl nur ein Modell a la Kelvin T12 oder Eisbaer 120 sinnvoll, wo man im schlimmsten Fall noch die Schläuche etwas kürzen könnt (wär zwar auch bei der Silent Loop 120 möglich, doch dort würd man im Gegensatz zur Kelvin und Eisbaer die Garantie verlieren).
Guckt man sich mal das Bild an und nimmt vor dem inneren Auge den CPU Kühler dort weg, dann sieht man, dass hinter dem Frontlüfi schon noch Platz für nen Radi wär. Aber es wäre sicher recht knapp und erfordert schon bissel Geduld, um da alels passend hinzubekommen. Jedoch würd ich mir da eher den Kosten/Nutzenpunkt in Frage stellen, denn Netzteil plus AIO wäre deutlich teurer als z.B. ein anderes Case und nen normalen Lukü.

@TE: Übrigens, auch ein cooles Mini-Gehäuse, wäre der kleine Bruder von meinem F31, das F1 Suppressor von Tt: Thermaltake Suppressor F1 mit Sichtfenster, Mini-ITX (CA-1E6-00S1WN-00). Ist nicht wirklich riesengross, dennoch bietet es deutlich bessere Kühloptionen oder dann das Core V1: Thermaltake Core V1 mit Sichtfenster, Mini-ITX (CA-1B8-00S1WN-00). Sicher, sind wohl beide etwas grösser als deins, doch dafür muss man bei diesen im Sommer auch keine Angst vor nem Hitzestau haben  Wobei die Masse nun wahrlich nicht sooooo riesig sind: 276 x 260 x 319mm beim Suppressor.
Nun, im Endeffekt musst du halt für dich entscheiden, welchen Weg du gehen willst: versuchen so viel wie nur möglich aus deinem Case rauszuquetschen und dabei halt evtl. auch bissel mehr Lärm in Kauf nehmen oder halt doch auf ein leicht grösseres Case setzen, wo du dann auch nen ordentlichen Turmkühler einbauen könntest. Vorallem kommt das Suppressor ja auch mit Staubfiltern an den Seitenöffnungen daher, ähnlich wie der magnetische Deckelfilter bei meinem


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Klar die Bequiet AIO kostet ja nur 90€ und dann noch ein SFX Netzteil dazu für 50€, absolutes Schnäppchen  Klar ist ne AIO besser als jeder kleiner Luftkühler, der da bei ihm ins Gehäsue passt, kostet aber auch nur 40€. Die AIO reißt auch keine Bäume aus, und ich weiß nicht ob dem TE das die Preisdifferenz wert ist.


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Klar die Bequiet AIO kostet ja nur 90€ und dann noch ein SFX Netzteil dazu für 50€, absolutes Schnäppchen  Klar ist ne AIO besser als jeder kleiner Luftkühler, der da bei ihm ins Gehäsue passt, kostet aber auch nur 40€. Die AIO reißt auch keine Bäume aus, und ich weiß nicht ob dem TE das die Preisdifferenz wert ist.



Eben und aus diesem Grund schrieb ich ja auch Zitat "Jedoch würd ich mir da eher den Kosten/Nutzenpunkt in Frage stellen, denn Netzteil plus AIO wäre deutlich teurer als z.B. ein anderes Case und nen normalen Lukü."  Sinn macht es nur, wenn man den Geldkacker hat und Goldmünzen rausplumpsen  Ich(!) persönlich würd eher ein Case wie das F1 Suppressor und nen Macho Direct bzw. den bald erscheinenden True Spirit 140 Direct greifen  Oder wenn es bissel kleiner sein soll, dann ein Macho SBM 120, die würden problemlos ins F1 passen.
Persönlich(!) würd ich ein etwas grösseres Case mit deutlich besserer Kühlung dem Komfort, es mit dem Velo rumfahren zu können, halt vorziehen. Wobei grad die beiden Thermaltake aus meinem Vorschlag nicht sooo viel grösser sind und eben auch nicht so viel kosten, dafür viel durchdachter beim Raumkonzept sind. Gäb sonst ja noch die kleinen Colossus Mini-ITX und Phenom Mini-ITX von Bitfenix, die sind beide etwa ähnlich gross wie das Thermaltake und somit leicht grösser als sein Sugo, doch dafür halt auch durchdachter beim Kühlkonzept.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Ein neues case kommt aber für ihn nicht in frage, da er den PC mit dem Fahrrad transportieren möchte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Ich hab mir wie schon geschrieben gestern (oder war das schon heute?) den AXP 100 Muscle bestellt, also die Entscheidung ist gefallen. 

Der Radiator einer AIO würde ja dann den Gehäuselüfter vorne ersetzen?
Demnach dürfte der auch mit meinem ATX-NT gut reinpassen. 
Vermutlich hätte ich sowas am Anfang einbauen müssen: dann hätte ich mir ja auch den Gehäuse-Lüfter gespart, also 60€ weniger und 90€ mehr für die AIO. Das wäre dann schon ne Überlegung wert gewesen...


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ein neues case kommt aber für ihn nicht in frage, da er den PC mit dem Fahrrad transportieren möchte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk




Drum schrieb ich ja: persönlich(!) würd ich eher auf ein grösseres Case setzen und mit dem PC sicher nicht mit dem Radel rumfahren (ausser es ist ne Distanz von paar Meter). Wenn ich nur schon daran denke... ein Schlagloch, eine Unachtsamkeit, ein Sturz, schon ist der PC hinüber  Naja, jeder wie er möcht, manche stellen ja auch Getränkedosen auf das Gehäuse und andere wiederum halten es für ne gute Altpapierablage 


@TE: Jein, eine AIO würde im Prinzip den Frontlüfter ergänzen, sprich es braucht trotzdem den Lüfter vorne, um Frischluft anzusaugen und die presst er dann einfach zuerst durch den Radiator. Hat aber auch paar Nachteile, denn es gelangt so natürlich bissel weniger Frischluft ins Gehäuse. So was würd ich(!) immer zu Anfang vor dem Build überlegen, sprich bei der Komponentenwahl. Da kann man dann Vor- und Nachteile jeweils abwiegen und entscheiden.
Sonst passiert derselbe Mist wie bei mir: hab erst die AIO gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen, dass sie gar nicht in meine drei Gehäuse reinpasst und so musst ich zusätzlich dann ein neues Case kaufen, wo ich nun dafür aber um so mehr Platz hab  Nun gut, jetzt musst du halt erst mal gucken, wie es dann mit dem neuen Kühler ist. Denk bitte daran, dass du das IHS der CPU gut von alter Wärmeleitpaste befreist und die neue vom Kühler dann dünn aufträgst. Nicht den ganzen Inhalt draufklatschen, denn meist liegt Paste für mehrere Male bei  Einfach sorgfältig vorgehen, dann klappt auch alles. Musst halt gucken, ob du das Mobo nochmals ausbauen musst, um die Backplate und den Halterahmen anbringen zu können, falls das Minigehäuse nicht zufällig ein Loch für so was an der Rückseite vom Mobo hat


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Chimera schrieb:


> Drum schrieb ich ja: persönlich(!) würd ich eher auf ein grösseres Case setzen und mit dem PC sicher nicht mit dem Radel rumfahren (ausser es ist ne Distanz von paar Meter). Wenn ich nur schon daran denke... ein Schlagloch, eine Unachtsamkeit, ein Sturz, schon ist der PC hinüber  Naja, jeder wie er möcht, manche stellen ja auch Getränkedosen auf das Gehäuse und andere wiederum halten es für ne gute Altpapierablage
> 
> 
> @TE: Jein, eine AIO würde im Prinzip den Frontlüfter ergänzen, sprich es braucht trotzdem den Lüfter vorne, um Frischluft anzusaugen und die presst er dan neinfach zuerst durch den Radiator. Hat aber auch paar Nachteile, denn es gelangt so natürlich bissel weniger Frischluft ins Gehäuse. So was würd ich(!) immer zu Anfang vor dem Build überlegen, sprich bei der Komponentenwahl. Da kann man dann Vor- und Nachteile jeweils abwiegen und entscheiden.
> Sonst passiert derselbe Mist wie bei mir: hab erst die AIO gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen, dass sie gar nicht in meine drei Gehäuse reinpasst und so musst ich zusätzlich dann ein neues Case kaufen, wo ich nun dafür aber um so mehr Platz hab  Nun gut, jetzt musst du halt erst mal gucken, wie es dann mit dem neuen Kühler ist. Denk bitte daran, dass du das IHS der CPU gut von alter Wärmeleitpaste befreist und die neue vom Kühler dann dünn aufträgst. Nicht den ganzen Inhalt draufklatschen, denn meist liegt Paste für mehrere Male bei  Einfach sorgfältig vorgehen, dann klappt auch alles. Musst halt gucken, ob du das Mobo nochmals ausbauen musst, um die Backplate und den Halterahmen anbringen zu können, falls das Minigehäuse nicht zufällig ein Loch für so was an der Rückseite vom Mobo hat



Ja das du von dir persönlich gesprochen hast, habe ich schon gesehen. Ich musste mich nur kurz fassen, da ich eben unterwegs war, alles gut  Wie beide und auch der TE sind uns einig, das man es von Anfang an hätte besser machen können. Aber ich denke mit dem neuen Lüfter wird sein Hauptproblem gelöst sein. In Zukunft kann man immer noch optimieren, falls dann Bedarf bestehen sollte.


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Chimera schrieb:


> Drum schrieb ich ja: persönlich(!) würd ich eher auf ein grösseres Case setzen und mit dem PC sicher nicht mit dem Radel rumfahren (ausser es ist ne Distanz von paar Meter). Wenn ich nur schon daran denke... ein Schlagloch, eine Unachtsamkeit, ein Sturz, schon ist der PC hinüber  Naja, jeder wie er möcht, manche stellen ja auch Getränkedosen auf das Gehäuse und andere wiederum halten es für ne gute Altpapierablage
> 
> 
> @TE: Jein, eine AIO würde im Prinzip den Frontlüfter ergänzen, sprich es braucht trotzdem den Lüfter vorne, um Frischluft anzusaugen und die presst er dan neinfach zuerst durch den Radiator. Hat aber auch paar Nachteile, denn es gelangt so natürlich bissel weniger Frischluft ins Gehäuse. So was würd ich(!) immer zu Anfang vor dem Build überlegen, sprich bei der Komponentenwahl. Da kann man dann Vor- und Nachteile jeweils abwiegen und entscheiden.
> Sonst passiert derselbe Mist wie bei mir: hab erst die AIO gekauft, nur um feststellen zu müssen, dass sie gar nicht in meine drei Gehäuse reinpasst und so musst ich zusätzlich dann ein neues Case kaufen, wo ich nun dafür aber um so mehr Platz hab  Nun gut, jetzt musst du halt erst mal gucken, wie es dann mit dem neuen Kühler ist. Denk bitte daran, dass du das IHS der CPU gut von alter Wärmeleitpaste befreist und die neue vom Kühler dann dünn aufträgst. Nicht den ganzen Inhalt draufklatschen, denn meist liegt Paste für mehrere Male bei  Einfach sorgfältig vorgehen, dann klappt auch alles. Musst halt gucken, ob du das Mobo nochmals ausbauen musst, um die Backplate und den Halterahmen anbringen zu können, falls das Minigehäuse nicht zufällig ein Loch für so was an der Rückseite vom Mobo hat


also ein kleines Schlagloch bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise macht einem PC doch nicht wirklich was aus?

Die alte Wärmeleitpaste entferne ich am besten mit nem Lappen und Aceton?
Sollte ich die Paste auf Kühler und CPU auftragen oder nur auf den CPU?
Den PC werd ich eh nochmal vollständig auseindanderbauen, da ich noch 2 Löcher in den Gehäuserahmen bohre um die einzelnen Komponenten nachher leichter montieren zu können. (Beim ersten Zusammenbau gingen die Bauteile nur mit sehr viel Biegen und Zerren in das Gehäuse )


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Aceton würd ich nicht grad, da es halt doch relativ(!) aggressiv ist und wenn bissel daneben geht... Besser Spiritus, kostet kaum was, verdunstet schnell und ist vorallem nicht so schädlich. Man kann auch anderes verwenden, da ich aber immer ne Flasche Brennsprit im haus hab, nutze ich das   Man kann auch noch anderes verwenden, nur muss man eben darauf achten, nix zu aggressives zu verwenden, was evtl. Kunststoffteile angreift. Gibt zwar auch noch so spezielle Reinigungsmittel, jedoch beinhalten die meist auch nur normales Zeugs, kosten einfach bissel mehr. Die neue Paste trägst du auf dem IHS der CPU auf, denn auf dem Kühlerboden dürft es recht schwer werden, die exakte Position zu treffen. Gibt hier im Forum genügend Anleitungen, wie man es machen kann und wie besser nicht, auch bei YouTube hat es Videos, die es noch besser zeigen.
Bzgl. dem Schlagloch, nun ja, ein PC ist halt kein Smartphone und auch kein Fussball  Bissel schütteln wird nicht viel machen, ausser man hat nen schweren Kühler drauf, der dann am Mobo zerrt. Naja, da sieht und macht es halt auch jeder bissel wie er mag. Man kann es in etwa selber abschätzen, wenn man guckt, wie Hardware jeweils verpackt wird für den Transport. Zudem muss es wirklich jeder für sich wissen, was er seiner Kiste zumuten mag und was eher nicht. Manche behandeln ihn wie ein rohes Ei, andere wiederum eher wie nen Sandsack 

Edit: Guck hier, das PCGH Video erklärt wirklich gut, wie man die WLP auftragen kann: Warmeleitpaste richtig auftragen - PCGH-Basiswissen - YouTube. Grad so gegen Ende des Vids erklärt er sehr gut, wie man es machen kann und wie es besser gemacht werden kann, weshalb man es wie wozu macht, usw.


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Bis jetzt hat er auf jedenfall schon so einiges überlebt ;P


----------



## Chimera (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Jo, haben meine auch schon, doch auch mir ist mal was bissel blödes passiert: hab den PC bissel schroff auf den Boden klatschen lassen, dabei hat wohl die HDD was abbekommen, denn danach funzte sie nicht mehr richtig (und machte auch nen krassen Lärm wenn sie drehte). Naja, im Grunde bin ich auch nicht so der hypersensibel vorgehende, hab da auch schon haarsträubendes gemacht und nix ist passiert, aber eben auch banales, wo dann was putt ging oder nicht richtig funzte (z.B. Folie auf Kühlerboden vergessen, RAM nicht richtig eingesteckt, Stromkabel an Graka vergessen, Lüfter verkehrt montiert...., usw.).
Aber eben, wie schon gesagt, muss da jeder für sich selber wissen, wie er mit seiner Kiste umgeht  Denke mal, je mehr Kohle man in seine Kiste gesteckt hat, um so vorsichtiger geht man automatisch damit um


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Stimmt das muss jeder selber wissen, ich würde meine Kiste niemals (wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig), draußen durch die Gegend schleppen. Ich bin so eher die "rohe Ei" Fraktion  Naja die Kiste hat ja auch einiges gekostet, und 3 Festplatten mit jeder Menge wichtiger Daten. Wenn da was von jetzt auf gleich kaputt geht, gleicht das einem Weltuntergang. Ich habe zwar noch eine externe wo ich regelmäßig ein Backup mache, aber nur wöchentlich. Außerdem ist die Kiste viel zu schwer um die Lange rumzutragen, Fahrrad wäre ein No-Go. Aber wie du schon sagtest, muss jeder selber wissen wie er damit umgeht. 

Was das Schlagloch angeht, wird es wohl am ehesten die Festplatte schrotten. Die ist das empfindlichste Teil im ganzen PC, der Kühler ist in deinem Fall zu klein und leicht da passiert nix. Wenn es ein Noctua D15 oder Dark Rock 3 wäre, dann ist es besser den lieber abzumachen vor dem Transport. Die Dinger wiegen einiges und bei einer stärkeren Erschütterung kann der sich bestimmt lösen, oder schlimmeres. Wenn so ein Ding abgeht und im Gehäuse rumfliegt, dann schrottet der alles.


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



Chimera schrieb:


> Denke mal, je mehr Kohle man in seine Kiste gesteckt hat, um so vorsichtiger geht man automatisch damit um


Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviel Geld man grundsätzlich zur Verfügung hat ;P

Ich muss auch noch dazusagen, dass ich meinen PC nur in der Styropor-Originalverpackung vom Case transportiere...


----------



## EinDodo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Was für ein CPU-Kühler wäre denn zu empfehlen?


wen du einen normalen tower nimmst bist du mit einem scythe kotetsu
 (glaube 20€) gut bedient. oder eben anderer hersteller selbe bauart.
hatte die cpu selbst bis vor kurzem und den lüfter im silent modus am laufen (400-600rpm mehr war nie nötig auch nicht beim rendern)

ist eigentlich eine anspruchslose cpu, zumindest im normalen tower und mit gutem airflow


----------



## 3lm (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



EinDodo schrieb:


> wen du einen normalen tower nimmst bist du mit einem scythe kotetsu
> (glaube 20€) gut bedient. oder eben anderer hersteller selbe bauart.
> hatte die cpu selbst bis vor kurzem und den lüfter im silent modus am laufen (400-600rpm mehr war nie nötig auch nicht beim rendern)
> 
> ist eigentlich eine anspruchslose cpu, zumindest im normalen tower und mit gutem airflow



Es geht hier um ein Gehäuse mit wenig Platz (siehe Bilder im ersten Post), da passt dieses "Monster" auf jedenfall nicht rein


----------



## Fatal Justice (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung ist mir glaub n bisschen zu viel gefrickel.
> Ich dachte meine GPU bläßt die Luft raus?



Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist der Einbau nicht schwerer als bei anderen Kühlern. Der Radiator könnte vorne verbaut werden (steht auch in der Caseking Beschreibung), aber nun wurde ja bereits schon anders entschieden...

Axialgebläse saugen die Luft an und pressen diese durch die Lamellen in Richtung des PCB.


----------



## Chimera (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviel Geld man grundsätzlich zur Verfügung hat ;P
> 
> Ich muss auch noch dazusagen, dass ich meinen PC nur in der Styropor-Originalverpackung vom Case transportiere...



Nun ja, nicht unbedingt. Kenne einen, der nun wahrlich kein Geldmangel hat und bisher rund 5000.- sFr. in seinen PC inkl. Peripherie gesteckt hat und obwohl er sich locker 4-5 solcher PCs pro Jahr kaufen könnt, behandelt er seine Kiste wie ein Neugeborenes. Aber auch Leute mit Mittelstandseinkommen oder (wie ich) eher unterstem Lebensqualistandard hängen natürlich sehr an ihren PCs, denn die meisten stecken da jahrelange Basteleien rein.
Ist jetzt zwar Offtopic, möcht dennoch mal ausholen: den Ursprungs-PC kaufte ich 2009, war von nem Shop aufgebaut und damals störten mich die Mankos noch nicht so. Doch schnell musst erst ein neues Case her, dann kamen Netzteil, Kühler, Graka usw., bis ich dann 3-4 Jahren mal die Plattform aufrüstete und vom P7P55D/i5-750 zum P8Z77-M Pro/i5-3470 wechselte. Vom Ur-PC ist mittlerweile nur noch die Beleuchtung und die Lüftersteuerung, der Rest wurde über die Jahre angepasst (kannst du übrigens in meinen beiden Sysprofilen gut sehen, da ich dort einige der alten Fotos drin gelassen hab und man den Wandel erahnen kann). Man sieht also, bastel seit fast 7 Jahren an meinem Intel rum und das Teil ist fast wie ein Kind für mich, lasse auch keine anderen Leute dran rumschrauben oder reinfassen.
Fazit der langen Story: das Geld an sich spielt weniger ne Rolle, meist macht eher auch das Herzblut den Löwenanteil aus. Einige Leute betrachten den PC halt nicht nur als Arbeitsmaschine, sondern eben auch als Hobby. Meinen PC trage ich z.B. nie rum, hab extra mal so Umzugswägelchen geholt, so sind beide max. 10cm über Boden und sollten sie mal fallen, würde der Sturz nicht so extrem sein. Mein Horrorszenario wäre ein brand im Haus: wüsst echt nicht, welchen der dreien ich zuerst retten würd


----------



## Chimera (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

--gelöschter Doppelpost, da irgend was bei mir rumspinnt--


----------



## 3lm (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Der Kühler wurde heute angeliefert, natürlich hab ich mich gleich hingesetzt und meinen PC auseinander gebaut...

Fazit: Ich muss prime95 nicht mehr sofort stoppen, sondern kann es laufen lassen, die Temperatur steigt langsam auf 82°C an und bleibt dann konstant.
Auch im Idle ist die CPU bei 34°C und nicht wie davor bei 40°C. Viel leiser ist er natürlich auch 

Vielen Dank nochmal allen hier 

(im Anhang ist noch ein Bild mit dem neuen Kühler)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Schön  82 Grad ist absolut unbedenklich und im Alltagsgebrauch wirst du die eh nie erreichen. Prime ist ja immer Hardcore für die CPU, und nur zum austesten gedacht.

Wie sind jetzt die Temperaturen beim spielen ?


----------



## 3lm (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Schön  82 Grad ist absolut unbedenklich und im Alltagsgebrauch wirst du die eh nie erreichen. Prime ist ja immer Hardcore für die CPU, und nur zum austesten gedacht.
> 
> Wie sind jetzt die Temperaturen beim spielen ?



Da werde ich die nächsten Tage wohl noch eine Langzeitstudie machen müssen


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> Da werde ich die nächsten Tage wohl noch eine Langzeitstudie machen müssen



Die Temps sind für Intel-CPUs generell noch im Rahmen 

für eine Xeon-Cpu würde ich doch etwas niedriger reingehen


----------



## 3lm (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*



3lm schrieb:


> beim Zocken ist sie eigentlich dauerhaft zwischen 75°C und 90°C.





nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wie sind jetzt die Temperaturen beim spielen ?





3lm schrieb:


> Da werde ich die nächsten Tage wohl noch eine Langzeitstudie machen müssen


Die Angabe von mir war natürlich sehr ungenau, aber meine Langzeitstudie hat ergeben, dass sich die Temperatur beim Spielen nun eher im Bereich 50°C-70°C bewegt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: CPU überhitzt schnell und PC ist sehr laut*

Also mal eben 20 Grad weniger als vorher, das ist doch eine riesige Verbesserung.


----------

